# More affordable versions of the new Madone



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I can't see Trek sticking with a high-end only aero road bike. It just seems contrary to their business model. My guess is that within the next 12 months, both Trek and Specialized release more affordable versions of their aero road bikes. I am wondering whether it will be a midyear release or next season though. When do you guys think Trek will do it (5 Series, etc.)?


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

You have knowledge of Trek's business model? Impressive.

If the Madone is to be positioned as the aero road frame, I don't see them cheapening it. For general performance road the Emonda will be their choice, in a wide variety of versions/models. I expect the Madone will become a select, high-end only aero performance bike, and the lower Al options will disappear.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

ibericb said:


> You have knowledge of Trek's business model? Impressive.
> 
> If the Madone is to be positioned as the aero road frame, I don't see them cheapening it. For general performance road the Emonda will be their choice, in a wide variety of versions/models. I expect the Madone will become a select, high-end only aero performance bike, and the lower Al options will disappear.


Of course I don't, I am obviously basing my comments on their history and what is going on in the industry. Moreover, I'm not looking to get into some silly argument over semantics either, just looking for people's thoughts and I appreciate yours. I thought about that, but that takes them out of competition with most of their competitors which have more affordable aero road bikes (Giant Propel, Felt AR, Fuji Transonic, Scott Foil, etc). Are they really going to concede all of those sales to Giant, Felt, Scott, and Fuji, etc. when that's where most bike consumers' budgets are and aero road bikes are becoming more popular everyday to both the road cycling and triathlon crowd? Again, I can't seem them doing that.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Madone - Trek Bicycle

The Giant Propel with Ultegra is is $850 less than the Trek. It does have Giant carbon wheels, but I'm not sure how good those actually are. It does not have fully hidden cables or Iso Speed, or the integrated bar and stem. At that price point, I would say that Trek has a competitive model.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

202cycle said:


> Madone - Trek Bicycle
> 
> The Giant Propel with Ultegra is is $850 less than the Trek. It does have Giant carbon wheels, but I'm not sure how good those actually are. It does not have fully hidden cables or Iso Speed, or the integrated bar and stem. At that price point, I would say that Trek has a competitive model.


I am talking about a full range of bikes, not comparing high end to high end. The entry level Propel is around $2100. Trek doesn't have a new Madone at the entry level or moderate price points yet.


----------



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

If I was Trek, I would keep the new Madone as a top end model only - making it 'less' aero by putting external cables, using cheaper groups (105), heavier components etc seem to go against the point of a really stiff, fast, aero frame.

I think the next logical mainstream bike would be the Domane replacement, in carbon or AL, full range of group options, disc or no disc available at all levels. This would be hugely versatile as an everyday race bike on all surfaces, and you can choose the level you want according to your budget.

To be honest this would be the best bike for most of us 'weekend warriors' who don't ride steep enough hills often enough for an Emonda SLR, and can't sit on 45 km/h on the flat riding alone so probably don't need an aero Madone! And then these bikes at the top are available for the team, for local racers looking for every advantage, and those of us who just love to own a superbike!

Going to be interesting to see what they do next!!


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

nigel91 said:


> ...
> I think the next logical mainstream bike would be the *Domane replacement*, in carbon or AL, full range of group options, disc or no disc available at all levels. ...


Replace the Domane? What would you want them to do differently in your idealized new version? The only thing missing in your list is disc at all levels. Right now it's limited to the 4 and 6 series carbon versions. But most of what you put on the list for the "new" is available now in a Domane. Group sets distributions change with every model year, but the frame remains basically the same. So what do you want to replace it with?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

ibericb said:


> Replace the Domane? What would you want them to do differently in your idealized new version?


More tire clearance would increase it's scope, in my opinion.

Regarding the new Madone, that one looks like it'll be hard to de-content. A lower cost Madone would probably have no isospeed and a conventional bar/stem but from what I've seen, those features would be very difficult to remove because of the overall design of the bike.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

davidka said:


> More tire clearance would increase it's scope, in my opinion.
> 
> Regarding the new Madone, that one looks like it'll be hard to de-content. A lower cost Madone would probably have no isospeed and a conventional bar/stem but from what I've seen, those features would be very difficult to remove because of the overall design of the bike.


Trek hasn't always removed features from more affordable versions of their carbon bikes in the past. They often simply make them with lower grade carbon and cheaper components, etc.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

There is a carbon 5 Series Domane and higher end versions and both have isospeed, for instance.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

davidka said:


> More tire clearance would increase it's scope, in my opinion.


That's true for almost any road bike.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

davidka said:


> More tire clearance would increase it's scope, in my opinion.


That would be the Boone


----------



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

ibericb said:


> Replace the Domane? What would you want them to do differently in your idealized new version? The only thing missing in your list is disc at all levels. Right now it's limited to the 4 and 6 series carbon versions. But most of what you put on the list for the "new" is available now in a Domane. Group sets distributions change with every model year, but the frame remains basically the same. So what do you want to replace it with?


I think it's absolutely fine as is, don't get me wrong! It just seems logical that will be the next frame for replacement as it's now 'older' than the other two. Remember that Trek want us all to replace our bikes often so they can make more money, hence the logic in my idea...


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

nigel91 said:


> I think it's absolutely fine as is, don't get me wrong! It just seems logical that will be the next frame for replacement as it's now 'older' than the other two. Remember that Trek want us all to replace our bikes often so they can make more money, hence the logic in my idea...


Gotcha. I think it will be a while before the Domane gets a significant revamp - like maybe another 5 years. If they don't expand the Madone line what we might see an expansion of the Domane line to include an H2 geometry option somewhere in the mix.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Rashadabd said:


> There is a carbon 5 Series Domane and higher end versions and both have isospeed, for instance.


Agreed, but I think a greater percentage of the Madone's cost is in it's design complexity. Cost could be reduced with lower grade carbon, but the handlebar/stem costs over $600. It's hard to imagine that simply making it heavier would have a great impact on production cost (speculating..). Then one has to ask, "how much weight could it gain before customers won't accept it?".

As for Domane, 28c tires on the road are gaining popularity for the enduro crowd. I can't imagine 32's are far behind. 28c is really tight on a Domane today. Lots of purchasers of this model are one-bike owners, not hoarders like most of us. lol We're seeing a big rise in popularity of bikes like the Crossrip, Diverge, Giant AnyRoad, etc. The disc brakes are cool, but I think it's the tire choice that's really behind it.


----------

